# Dallas Texas Mantis fan



## Longhorn

Hello, I am John and I am 29 years of age and I hail from Big D in Texas. On Apr. 14, 2007 I purchased my first T sinensis praying mantis egg ( Chinese I believe ) from http://www.livemantis.com/ . I picked it up from the post office the on Apr. 21, 2007. Set up a habitat and been waiting since.

I am very excited about becoming a mantid owner. I think now that I am involved i will continue to raise them for some time so long as this experience goes at least somewhat decently.

I am very active online and read these forums multiple times a day. Look forward to getting to know you all.

At this point in time I am playing the waiting game. Sarah, the owner of the site where I purchased my ooth, has told me any day now. I'm biting my nails, I hate waiting so much  

I have followed all the instructions to a T. So I guess we will see in due time. I'll be sure to post pictures soon.


----------



## Longhorn

As promised here are the pics so far.


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome!


----------



## yen_saw

HOwdy fellow Texan. I am in Houston Texas. THere are wild praying mantis in Dallas too. Hope your Chinese mantis ooth hatch out soon.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Looks good, good luck with your first mantids..!


----------



## Rick

Welcome. You are going to have some problems with that container unless you did something about the large holes in the lid. Chinese nymphs are pretty small but the fruit flies they need to eat are very small and will escape...


----------



## Longhorn

I got flightless fruitflies, and are you saying the baby mantids will be able to escape?

And thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## robo mantis

yes put a thin mesh under the lid (like pinned between the lid) so the nymphs wont be all over.


----------



## robo mantis

Also welcome


----------



## Longhorn

oh wow...ok will do right away.


----------



## Ian

Hey longhorn, welcome to the forum


----------



## Rick

Well the last thing you want is hundreds of tiny nymphs running around the house. I left an ooth out months ago and am still finding little mantis corpses.


----------



## robo mantis

Tell me about it lol. My first 3 mantid eggs hatched in the box one night and my mom, brother, and my dad were killing them because they were on the walls. They never told me until the next day. They said they only killed a few.


----------



## Longhorn

wwo glad i got the stuff i did this morning.....I'll post pics when I'm done rigging it.


----------



## robo mantis

Ok


----------



## hibiscusmile

Good to have u aboard. I never seen anyone hang a Ooth that way before!


----------



## Longhorn

Ok I aded the nesh and hotglued it ALL to the lid so I can remove it and not have to remove the mesh...I even cut an area open so I can drop stuff in through the flip lid

The temp is a steady 72-74 degrees even though we keep the apartment at 70 24/7.

What do you think?


----------



## robo mantis

looks good take a lid picture i want to see the door flap.


----------



## OGIGA

I don't know if your mesh is fine enough. Fruit flies can escape through mesh I get at WalMart easily.


----------



## Longhorn

picture of the top coming momentarily, the fruitflies have already failed to escape


----------



## OGIGA

Great


----------

